# Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?



## dam_j (20. März 2011)

*Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Hi,

Ich brauche nun nach ca. 5 Jahren mal wieder WP.

Da ich leider nicht mehr aktuell auf dem laufenden bin meine Frage: Es gab dch bestimmt in naher Vergangenheit eine Marktüberischt in der PCGH, wer war der Gewinner ??

Ansonsten wurde mir diese hier empfohlen:

Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Keygen (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

guck einfach auf wärmeleifähigkeit w/mk


----------



## Ossiracer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die MX2 ist gut... Habe momentan die Gelid GC Extreme, die auch sehr gut ist.
Allgemein nehmen sich die WLP's nicht sonderlich viel, sodass du bedenkenlos zur MX2 greifen kannst


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Also bei der letzten Marktübersicht, an die ich mich erinnern kann (08/10) hat die MX4 gewonnen. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, manche meinen sie lässt sich schwer verteilen, kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen. Die MX2 kannst du aber auch ohne Bedenken nehmen, da liegen vielleicht max. 2K Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Naja sonst halt die "Alltime-Favorites": Chillaramic, PK-1, Scythe Thermal Elixer, Gelid.


----------



## Gast1919 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

In einem Norwegischen Computermagazin stand, dass Flüssigsenf als gute Wärmeleitpaste zu benutzen ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Nutze auch die MX2...würde ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die MX-2 ist wirklich eine gute Paste, zudem ist sie billig, ist für gute Temperaturen geeignet und trocknet so gut wie nicht aus.

EDIT: zudem ist sie problemlos zu verarbeiten


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



youcefdar schrieb:


> In einem Norwegischen Computermagazin stand, dass Flüssigsenf als gute Wärmeleitpaste zu benutzen ist.


 
PCGH Hat Ketchup als gut befunden!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> PCGH Hat Ketchup als gut befunden!


 
Würde ich nur übergangsweise draufmachen!


----------



## Obihamster (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich würde sagen es ist relativ egal welche du nimmst.
also ich habe gemerkt das die teueren WLP alle ziemlich gleich gut sind nur würde ich persönlich darauf achten das sie elektrisch nicht leitend ist, hatte schon paar kumpels hier die wegen solchen pasten sich neue Boards kaufen durften


----------



## euleneddy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Auch ich kann dir die MX-2 empfehlen. Wie schon gesagt, trocknet sie nicht aus und ist auch nicht elektrisch leitend. Mit dem Finger ließ sich meine allerdings nicht verteilen, da diese am Finger statt auf der CPU haftete  , hab daher eine Scheckkarte verwendet, was einwandfrei funzte.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Zum Draufschmieren eignet sich am besten ne Teigspachtel - am besten dann machen, wenn Mutti nicht mitbekommt. 

Die MX2 WLP lässt sich eigentlich von der Teigspachtel problemlos mit Alkohol entfernen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ja der Gewinner war die MX 4, aber auch die MX 2 und MX 3 sind sehr gut. Die MX 4 sol aber wieder zäher sein. Ich würde mir eine von diesen Wärmeleitpasten aussuchen. Die Artic Silver war sogar einen Tick besser wie die Silver5, bei besserer Verarbeitung


----------



## Dan19 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Würde ich nur übergangsweise draufmachen!


 
Und auch nur wenn der Raum gut gelüftet ist


----------



## desireowner (22. März 2011)

Würde auch die MX-2 empfehlen, nachdem mir die MX-4 zu zäh war!


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Aktuelle Empfehlung: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium
Zusammenfassung und Fazit : Hitzefrei für Prozessoren: 11 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich


----------



## Mix3ry (23. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Kann die Flüssigmetall WLP "Cool Laboratory Liquid Ultra oder Pro" empfehlen. 
Hatte schon die Noctua Paste die PK-1 und auch die MX 2 und 4 gehabt die beste is die Cool Laboratory Liquid Ultra.
Zumindest hab ich damit nen besseres Ergebnis als mit den anderen.

Von den 0,15ml nicht beirren lassen  man muss Pro CPU 3 Striche nutzen... das is so Hauchdünn aber 15 Striche hat man 


Greez


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Mix3ry schrieb:


> Kann die Flüssigmetall WLP "Cool Laboratory Liquid Ultra oder Pro" empfehlen.
> Hatte schon die Noctua Paste die PK-1 und auch die MX 2 und 4 gehabt die beste is die Cool Laboratory Liquid Ultra.
> Zumindest hab ich damit nen besseres Ergebnis als mit den anderen.
> 
> ...



Und genau die würde ich nicht empfehlen, habs selber probiert und ohne schleifen der CPU+Kühler bringt das eher eine Verschlechterung! AC MX-4 oder Promilatech PK-1


----------



## S!lent dob (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Aktuelle Empfehlung: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium
> Zusammenfassung und Fazit : Hitzefrei für Prozessoren: 11 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich


 
Der Vergleich ist von 2009 
Hab auch die MX4 drauf, sehr guter Stoff. Kühlt meinen X3 740@755 mit dem Groß Clockner auf unter 60° im Furmark, lautlos.


----------



## Moose83 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die PK-1 und die MX-4 nehmen sich nicht viel, die MX-4 ist um 0,5 Grad besser, lässt sich aber schlecht verteilen, da kann die PK-1 besser punkten. Hatte beide hier und spreche aus Erfahrung. Wenn es dir um das letzte Grad ankommt, nimm die MX-4, von Flüssigmetall rate ich dir ab!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

hab die pk-1 vor paar monaten ausm system entfernt, seitdem nutz ich die ic diamond , die temps liegen ca 2-4 grad niedriger als mit der pk-1, verarbeitung ist aber aufgrund der hohen viskosität gewönungsbedürtig, fand ich zummindest


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

meerretich hatteich mal genohmen xDD


----------



## Rico2751988 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> meerretich hatteich mal genohmen xDD



is ja abartig, der gammelt doch. Ich hab mal zahnpasta draufgeschmiert, hat über nen Jahr bei mir gelaufen 

Ich kann Arctic MX-2 empfehlen, die habe ich überall bei mir drauf.


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab die pk-1 vor paar monaten ausm system entfernt, seitdem nutz ich die ic diamond , die temps liegen ca 2-4 grad niedriger als mit der pk-1, verarbeitung ist aber aufgrund der hohen viskosität gewönungsbedürtig, fand ich zummindest


 
Blödsinn, da hast du definitiv was falsch gemacht, tut mir leid Wo sollen denn bitte die 2-4 Grad herkommen, da haste die falsch aufgetragen, weil die PK-1 ist definitiv besser


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dem stimme ich zu!  Die einzigste WLP die fast rankommt ist die MX-4.


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Nö, die MX-4 ist um 0,5 Grad besser, lässt sich aber schwer verteilen


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Laut Test ist die sogar besser, wie schon oben erwähnt. In diesem Bereich muss man eben schauen welche sich gut verarbeiten lässt oder das beste P/L-Verhältnis bietet, da die High-End Pasten eh alle nur max. 1K Temperaturunterschied produzieren.

edit: zu lahm


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Deswegen sag ich ja, entweder PK-1 oder MX-4, benutze jetzt selbst die MX-4 und mittlerweile klappt die Verteilung sehr gut


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Wenn man ne ordentliche Spachtel hat!


----------



## schlappe89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Finger + Plastikfolie ist für mich das beste.

Hatte seit Jahren Acrtic Silver 5 und auf dem H70 noch die Corsair Paste.
Hab mir jetzt MX-4 gekauft, mal gucken was das so bringt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, da hast du definitiv was falsch gemacht, tut mir leid Wo sollen denn bitte die 2-4 Grad herkommen, da haste die falsch aufgetragen, weil die PK-1 ist definitiv besser


 
ka, wüsste nicht was, auftragungsmenge normal, meghalems, verschraubung bis max angezogen, pk1 manuell verstrichen, die ic diamond über anpressdruck (beide der pasten empfehlung entsprechend aufgetragen), wenn du mir erklärst wo man dabei was falsch machen kann oder was ich da falsch gemacht habe ok, ansonsten hab ich mit der ic diamond bessere werte 
btw, hab in meinem leben garantiert schon über 40 mal wlp gewechselt, nie probs dabei gehabt, wie gesagt, ich hab die getestet da ich dafür ne packung ic diamond umsonst bekommen habe, mit erfassen der werte und testreihen, ungefähr 5 std (wobei die ic diamond nach ungefähr ner woche erst ihr bestes ergebnis erreichen soll), vorher die pk-1 gehabt nun die diamond und ich stehe zu meinen temperaturen (solange mir nich irgendwer nen fehler aufzeigen kann den ich dabei gemacht haben soll) und die liegen nunmal je nach kern 2-4 grad unter den werten die ich für die kerne mit der pk-1 hatte  
daher halte ich die ic diamond für die bessere wlp als die pk1, wobei die pk1 auf jeden fall besser ist als die arctic silver 2 die ich jahrelang genutzt habe


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Wenn die Temperatur der Kerne unterhalb der Zimmertemperatur liegen, dann ist der Sensor nicht in der Lage die richtig auszulesen. Nur der Wert vom Prozessor ist Relevant.
Bei AMD kannst du die übersicht für Temperaturen der Kerne deaktivieren. Da defekte Sensoren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

test im november mit offenem fenster ....
meine sensoren gehen ab 22 grad los, klar sie sind im unteren berreich um einiges ungenauer, aber kern 1 startet ab 22°C, kern 2 und 3 ab 28°C und kern 4 erst bei über 44°C, der steht halt bei 44°C bis 44°C überschritten werden


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wenn man ne ordentliche Spachtel hat!


 

Nix anderes als ein Fugenspachtel!


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Alles klar, auf die Kerntemperaturen kannst du pfeifen. Die stimmen nicht, dank defektem Sensor. Nur der Prozessor gibt die (fast) richtige Temperatur aus. Mache mal einen Screenshot mir HWMonitor Pro alles aufgeplappt.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nix anderes als ein Fugenspachtel!



So isses!


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ka, wüsste nicht was, auftragungsmenge normal, meghalems, verschraubung bis max angezogen, pk1 manuell verstrichen, die ic diamond über anpressdruck (beide der pasten empfehlung entsprechend aufgetragen), wenn du mir erklärst wo man dabei was falsch machen kann oder was ich da falsch gemacht habe ok, ansonsten hab ich mit der ic diamond bessere werte
> btw, hab in meinem leben garantiert schon über 40 mal wlp gewechselt, nie probs dabei gehabt, wie gesagt, ich hab die getestet da ich dafür ne packung ic diamond umsonst bekommen habe, mit erfassen der werte und testreihen, ungefähr 5 std (wobei die ic diamond nach ungefähr ner woche erst ihr bestes ergebnis erreichen soll), vorher die pk-1 gehabt nun die diamond und ich stehe zu meinen temperaturen (solange mir nich irgendwer nen fehler aufzeigen kann den ich dabei gemacht haben soll) und die liegen nunmal je nach kern 2-4 grad unter den werten die ich für die kerne mit der pk-1 hatte
> daher halte ich die ic diamond für die bessere wlp als die pk1, wobei die pk1 auf jeden fall besser ist als die arctic silver 2 die ich jahrelang genutzt habe


 
Ich verbrauche im Schnitt 1 Tube in 2 Wochen Hab also schon oft genug WLP aufgetragen Die PK-1 ist die 2. beste Paste, nur die MX-4 ist besser. Die Diamond ist auch nicht schlecht, ist aber glaub ich 1 Grad schlechter wie die PK-1.


----------



## ReaCT (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist von 2009
> Hab auch die MX4 drauf, sehr guter Stoff. Kühlt meinen X3 740@755 mit dem Groß Clockner auf unter 60° im Furmark, lautlos.


 
Was hat Furmark mit der CPU zu tun?  

Habe auch die ic Diamond, die nach Packung auch noch zu 24 carat aus Diamant besteht. Allerdings ist bei meiner Tube das auftragen die Höhle gewesen. Als ich die eine Seite mit Toys 'R' us Karte verteilt habe, ist die andere Seite wie Knete "auseinandergebrochen". Außerdem kostet die doch auch 20 € oder ? ein bisschen viel für WLP


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Was hat Furmark mit der CPU zu tun?
> 
> Habe auch die ic Diamond, die nach Packung auch noch zu 24 carat aus Diamant besteht. Allerdings ist bei meiner Tube das auftragen die Höhle gewesen. Als ich die eine Seite mit Toys 'R' us Karte verteilt habe, ist die andere Seite wie Knete "auseinandergebrochen". Außerdem kostet die doch auch 20 € oder ? ein bisschen viel für WLP


 
Weil GPU´s eine höhere Wärmeabgabe haben und deswegen kann man dort hervorragend Pasten testen. Die Diamond ist viel zu teuer, da hast du recht. MX-4 oder PK-1, was besseres gibt es nicht unter den Pasten


----------



## ReaCT (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Weil GPU´s eine höhere Wärmeabgabe haben und deswegen kann man dort hervorragend Pasten testen. Die Diamond ist viel zu teuer, da hast du recht. MX-4 oder PK-1, was besseres gibt es nicht unter den Pasten


 
Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Wenn man eine CPU testet schmeißt man nicht furmark an. Er hat nämlich von nem X3 und einem Groß Clockner geredet


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich glaub ich kaufe in Zukunft nur noch die MX-4 
Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste bei Grafikkarten und Leistungsvergleich - Wie haben wir getestet - hardwaremax.net
http://www.hardwaremax.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=48&Itemid=65

*Wärmeleitpasten Reviews*


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich hab da einen anderen Test von PCGH im Sinn, da war die MX-4 auf dem 1. und die PK-1 auf dem 2., mit 0,4 Grad Rückstand Nachteil der MX-4 ist aber die schlechte Verteilung, das klappt mit der PK-1 besser


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Deswegen hab ich gleich 3 Tuben PK-1  2 kostenlos (waren beim Genesis und MK-13 dabei) und 1 gekauft.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Mit der PK-1 machste ja nichts falsch, ist eine sehr gute Paste, hab auch nur die MX-4 gekauft, weil die alle war Seitdem kaufe ich aber jetzt immer die MX-4, gibt es die auch irgendwo als große Tube, meine ist innerhalb 1-2 Wochen immer leer


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dann nimm doch gleich 20g  ARCTIC MX-4 (4g & 20g) · Wärmeleitpaste · Cooling · Arctic Cooling


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

netter test. laut denen liegt die ic diamond 1.35°C vor der mx-4 und omg, fast 2 grad vor der pk-1, deckt sich damit unter berücksichtigung der ungenauigkeit der sensoren in etwa mit meinen 2-4 grad je nachdem welcher kern zumal in dem test da keine angaben erfolgen 
kannte bisher nur engl. tests, die sagen aber irgendwie alle dasselbe, die ic diamond liegt vor der pk-1, wie gesagt, bis mir jemand grobe fahrlässigkeit bei meinem test vorwirft und mich auf irgendwas sensationel essentielles hinweist was ich übersehen habe bleib ich dabei das die ic besser ist als die pk-1 
aber bei dem preis ist sie komplett überteuert, wie gesagt, hab sie damals im rahmen des pc-cooling tests umsonst bekommen gehabt und dafür halt nen test gemacht


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch gleich 20g  ARCTIC MX-4 (4g & 20g) · Wärmeleitpaste · Cooling · Arctic Cooling


 
Hey, danke für den Link, direkt bei uns habe ich bis jetzt nur die 4 Gramm gefunden. Fahre ja nächste Woche in die Schweiz, dann passt das, dann hole ich mir gleich mal 40 Gramm


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Für umsonst würde ich die IC Diamond auch nehmen


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ja klar, aber kaufen würde ich die nicht, dafür kann ich mir 40g MX-4 holen, so oft wie ich Paste zum Benchen brauche, ist die Diamond totaler Quatsch


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dann doch lieber 100g  ngh-hodenhagen.com - Wrmeleitpaste -40C bis +200C 100 g Tube Wrmeleitpaste -40C bis +200C 100 g Tube WLP (100g 9€)
Und dazu noch die Relation http://cgi.ebay.de/100g-790-1g-Coollaboratory-Liquid-Pro-Warmeleitpaste-/380324533221?pt=L%C3%BCfter_K%C3%BChler&hash=item588d1bd3e5(100g 790€)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

sorry, peinlich, war nich a-c-shop sondern Aktion: Wärmeleitpaste gratis testen mit PC-Cooling und Innovation Cooling - Update: Auswertung - test   die die Pasten bereit gestellt haben  ....


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber 100g  ngh-hodenhagen.com - Wrmeleitpaste -40C bis +200C 100 g Tube Wrmeleitpaste -40C bis +200C 100 g Tube WLP (100g 9€)
> Und dazu noch die Relation 100g=790(100g 790€)


 
Falls ich aber mal Subzero benchen anfange, bringt mir die 100g Tube auch nix, geht nur bis -40. Die Frage ist allerdings, wie gut die ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dann nimm die Diamond 24 Carat. Wie gut die WLP von NGH ist, weiß ich nicht, die sind vom P/L absolut Top .


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Na ja, im Moment benche ich mit Luft/Wasser, da brauche ich so was nicht. Bei der Paste kommen 12 Euro Niedermengenaufschlag und 9 Euro Versandkosten dazu, macht dann 30 Euro für die Tube Und wenn die nix taugt, dann wars sinnlose Geldausgabe.


----------



## ReaCT (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Man könnte das Wort WLP auch durch marihuana ersetzen. Ist ganz lustig wied das dan klingt, besonders mit dem 40 g maxi Pack und der Grenzüberfahrt


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dann rate ich dir davon ab. Entweder kaufst dir MX-4 für 30€, das sollte erstmal an vorrat reichen, oder die IC Diamond. 
http://www.pc-cooling.de/Zubehoer/Waermeleitpaste/900100177/Arctic+Cooling+MX-2+W%E4rmeleitpaste+-+30+Gramm.html




ReaCT schrieb:


> Man könnte das Wort WLP auch durch marihuana ersetzen. Ist ganz lustig wied das dan klingt, besonders mit dem 40 g maxi Pack und der Grenzüberfahrt





Edit: @ sign


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Man könnte das Wort WLP auch durch marihuana ersetzen. Ist ganz lustig wied das dan klingt, besonders mit dem 40 g maxi Pack und der Grenzüberfahrt


 
 Der war gut
Ne, ich werde mir dann wenn ich in der Schweiz bin, MX-4 kaufen, 40g, das reicht dann lange


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich geb dir 3 Monate, dann biste wieder in der Schweiz.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Das kann schon sein, vielleicht gibts dann ja noch was besseres


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Schau mer mal. 
Ich hoffe das bald in der PCGH Print ein neuer Test zu aktuellen WPL's gemacht wird.


----------



## Maeximum30 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Einen aktuellen Chart gibt es zb hier. Auf Aquatuning gibt es auch genügend Links zu aktuellen Reviews.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Das glaub ich nicht, das da alles stimmt Zwischen MX-2 und MX-4 nur 0,2 Grad, niemals


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ja dann wäre die MX-3 ziemlich sinnlos gewesen 

@Moose: frag doch mal bei AC an ob die direkt 10l Eimer als Großkunde erwerben kannst oder so


----------



## Maeximum30 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, das da alles stimmt Zwischen MX-2 und MX-4 nur 0,2 Grad, niemals




Glauben und Meinen heißt nichts wissen.

Edit: Die besten sind im Moment die IC Diamond oder die Gelid Extreme. Alles was noch besser gehen sollte funktioniert nur mit FLM.


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich vertraue da of den Test von PCGH, und da war die MX-4 auf dem 1., von daher werde ich diePaste auch weiter benutzen
Das mit dem 10l Eimer ist ne gute Idee, mal schauen was die dazu sagen


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

@Moose83: man muss aber dazu sagen, dass bei dem PCGH-Test die IC Diamond nicht dabei war (also bei dem letzten Test, an den ich mich erinnern kann).

Ja frag mal an mit dem Eimer, denke da geht was


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Auf meiner MX-4 Verpackung war ein Test der PCGH drauf, hab die Verpackung nicht mehr, aber da war die dabei und hinter der MX-4 Außerdem bei dem was die kostet, halte ich die Paste für sinnfrei
Hübsches Mainboard hast du da, hatte das selbe, nur mit DDR3


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Echt? Dann wurde mir irgend ne alte MX-4 angedreht. Denn bei meiner ist auch ein Test drauf (August 10) und da ist sie nicht dabei  Und auch in der passenden PCGH-Ausgabe (letzter WLP-Test, an den ich mich erinnere) war sie nicht dabei. Klar der Preis ist zu hoch (für manche wohl nicht), aber wenn sie besser ist/wäre als die anderen darf man das trotzdem nicht unterschlagen.

Ja finde das Board auch cool, dummerweise packts keinen FSB500


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Was, glaub ich nicht, meins ging bis 530 mit nem Quad, und 560 mit nem Dual Und das waren die CPU´s, die da dicht gemacht haben. NB auf 1,4V, dann kommste bis 530


----------



## Maeximum30 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Naja die IC Diamond geht definitv besser als die MX-4. Die MX3 war so oder so ein Mist, und die MX-2 schlägt sich auch noch immer wacker.


----------



## TankCommander (30. März 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von "Noiseblocker Silver Wärmeleitpaste"? Ich habe vor die jetzt am Weekend zuverarbeiten. Jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Wlp?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Zubehör - Noiseblocker Silver Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Preisentwicklung für Noiseblocker Wärmeleitpaste (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland -> knappe 3 Jahre am Markt und nur mittelmäßig.

Man man man, ich benutz immer noch den Dinosaurier (seit 2005 am Markt... ) unter den WLPs:
AS5.



Aber ich glaube meine Tube ist mittlerweile eingetrocknet, knappe 2 Jahre alt...


----------



## Clawhammer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Rico2751988 schrieb:


> is ja abartig, der gammelt doch. Ich hab mal zahnpasta draufgeschmiert, hat über nen Jahr bei mir gelaufen
> 
> Ich kann Arctic MX-2 empfehlen, die habe ich überall bei mir drauf.


 
Abartig JAP das stimmt es stinkt pervers konnte aber mit der MX-2 mithalten...war ja auch nur ne notlösung...hatte keine WLP mehr im haus und es war samstag abend

Jo die MX-2 ist bislang das einzigste was ich mir kaufe ZALMAN Crap oder sonst was kommt mir nicht in die Tüte


----------



## DrunkenJedi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Hi,

ich habe einen Core i5 2500k und den Mugen 2. Reicht die beim Mugen 2 mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste aus? Hab mir schon die MX-4 bestellt, aber ich will jetzt nicht mehr 3 oder 4 Tage warten, bis ich alles einbaue.

Soll ich die Paste auf den Kühler oder die CPU oder beides auftragen?

Grüße
Jedi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die WLP vom Kühler kann man durchaus nehmen, so gravierend werden die Unterschiede nicht sein und ließe sich notfalls später ja mal neu machen. Die Paste gehört auf die CPU aufgetragen, und das so dünn wie möglich ( Das Metall der CPU sollte noch durchschimmern ).


----------



## Genghis99 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Passt mal lieber auf  bei der Verarbeitung - 
die meisten Pasten sind nämlich stark Gewässergiftig. Also benutzte Lappen etc. nicht einfach ins Klo, theoretisch ist das sogar Sonderabfall.

Denkt auch bitte daran, wenn ihr die Pasten beruflich nutzt - die Ordnungsgelder bei "gewerblicher Gewässerverschmutzung" sind schmerzhaft.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Passt mal lieber auf  bei der Verarbeitung -
> die meisten Pasten sind nämlich stark Gewässergiftig. Also benutzte Lappen etc. nicht einfach ins Klo, theoretisch ist das sogar Sonderabfall.
> Denkt auch bitte daran, wenn ihr die Pasten beruflich nutzt - die Ordnungsgelder bei "gewerblicher Gewässerverschmutzung" sind schmerzhaft.



klingt als hättest du damit erfahrungen gemacht!?
von der seite habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, danke für den hinweis!


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Vote für MX2 

Klasse zu verarbeiten und günstig.


----------



## Genghis99 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> klingt als hättest du damit erfahrungen gemacht!?
> von der seite habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, danke für den hinweis!



Ich komm drauf - weil die Packung von MX-2 einen (sehr klein gedruckten) Hinweis enthält - und manche Kollegen hier davon sprachen das Zeug Eimerweise zu verarbeiten...

Da musste ich an biologische Klärstufen und Fische denken.


----------



## FrittenFett (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Dafür gibts die graue Tonne.


----------



## axxo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Wie ist denn die Thermalright CF-3 , die lag meinem Kühler bei, kann man die nehmen oder lieber was anderes?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die ist gut!
Schön dünn auftragen!


----------



## ЯoCaT (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

mx4 sag ich nur


----------



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

NTh1 oder Arctic Silver 5 sag ich nur


----------



## Knappknacks (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Flüssigmetall oder MX4. besser als die mx4 is die scythe themal elexier. gibts aber bei amazon nicht


----------



## blautemple (2. März 2013)

Leichenschänder ...


----------



## Snoopy69 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Die aktuell beste Paste soll  mom. "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme" mit fast unglaublichen 16W/mKsein.http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/1741


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich würde mich für die MX4 entscheiden. Bestes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Uter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuell beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Da der Thread über 2 Jahre alt ist, schließe ich hier mal.
Bitte zukünftig etwas auf das Datum achten.

-CLOSED-


----------

